# The big hit



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Okay, by now everyone has most likely heard of or seen the highlights of Todd Bertuzzi assaulting Steve Moore in cold blood. Being a hockey fan or not, and given that this was a sad incident showing the dark side of the sport. What is your take on it ??. Personally, I think Bertuzzi should, and deserves to be banned from playing professional hockey, because as a professional one should not blow a gasket to that extent. It is hockey and tempers are perfectly acceptable, in fact if your not a bit aggressive out there you will get hurt, but when it comes down to almost killing a guy, that is beyond the limits. This type of stuff is one of the reasons I only play non-contact recreational hockey.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I think a lot of it has to do with ego, media, and therefor advertising. First, a big ego and flamboyant behavior drive viewer interest. Face it. The changes made in professional sports in the last 30 years haven't been about safety or improving the game, but to make the game more marketable. The game doesn't make money per se, rather the game creates viewers which the broadcaster can sell to the advertisers. Whatever creates more viewers is the bottom line. It's not much about sport anymore, IMHO.

To that end, professional team sports have been a big turn off for me for just about forever.

Phil


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

A whole lot has been written by hockey players on many forums. The end result has been divided into a general favor of suspension for the rest of the season playoffs included and a hefty fine. It's unfortunate that one players career has ended and one players won't (Bertuzzi) but the question has to be looked at this way also. "What if the injury wasn't as bad as it was"? What would be the likely punishment? Probably a fine and a 3-10 game suspension. The fact that he was severly injured was unfortunate but certainly not intentional to that extent. That being said I have to go with the majority and go with suspension for the rest of the season, playoffs and a very hefty fine. Criminal charges...no, not a crime it was within the loosely, unwritten accepted "rules" of the game. Either way it's a **** shame and I feel badly for Steve Moore. Certainly goons like Bertuzzi don't have any place in the game.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

But see, it was that bad. There has to be more contact in hockey than any other sport. Its the nature of the game. But what about plain old sportsman like conduct? I say throw the bum out if he's not smart enough to understand or lacks the self control that it takes to play hockey!


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Agreed peach , throw the bum out! Make an example now or else are we retreating to our movies such as Rollerball and maybe historically to the colesseum games of the Roman empire? In sports there should be sportmanship or otherwise they just become the games . My 2 , Doug...........


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I heard the most creative punishment the other day, for Bertuzzi. He should be suspended for the amount of time it takes Moore to recover and get back on the ice. That means if Moore can't ever play again then Bertuzzi can't. If Moore is out the entire next season then Bertuzzi is.


----------



## bdwillms (Feb 26, 2001)

:bounce: 
Bertuzzi's suspension should only last for the balance of this season and however long the Canucks last in the playoffs.No lifetime ban,and no fine for the canucks.
The N.H.L. overreacted in this case.We do not know how good of shape Steve Moore was in,and it did not help his injuries with other Colorado players jumping on top of the pile this futher exasterbating his injuries.


----------

